# Occupations???



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

I was just wondering what all of you did when you're not living your life. What kind of jobs do you keep? Keeping Ps is a fairly expensive hobby when you start getting into bigger tanks and filtration systems.

I work as a night stocker at the local Glen's Supermarket. Pay's alright, $8.50 an hour with benefits. Kinda hard to buy bigger tanks with such meager pay, but I'll manage it.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't personally have a job right now. Because my former employer is a ASSSSHOOOLEEE and fired me for no reason 3 days before christmass. So I filed for unemployment, and It comes directly from his pocket to me every 2 weeks. 
But besides that I do Car audio and Mobile electronics. I also do computer work and install networks and network cables, telephone cables.
MAD


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i work for the san francisco forty niner..yeah number one..sorry xenon....skins suck...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I am a waiter at a resturant.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I work for the GOV.. Gov Hospt, that is!!! Now dunt you pixies start wetting your panties and start labeling who I am because of who I work for (cause if you think about it, in depth.. we all work for Uncle Sam). I work as Medical Clinic Supvr with the greatest benefits and 401K!! Thats why Im mostly on PFury as a post junkie. I have my own office and never have to do work!! Except when X shuts down the site for daily maintanence.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm a lumper at a warehouse. j/k but I do work in a warehouse though moving around furniture and pulling items for delivery to customers like businesses, banks, or households.


----------



## barbourshop (Feb 17, 2003)

Bartender to pay for University and fish.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

one of Uncle Sam's Misguided Children (Marine Infantry







)


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

metal fabricator in a industrial silencer muffler shop (cowl)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> one of Uncle Sam's Misguided Children (Marine Infantry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hope I never get to see you @ my work, Spikey.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

When I am not a Husband and father of two pycho boys I drive a semi to pay all these damn bills


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Webmaster for the Royal Dutch Postal Service


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i work for t-mobile uk (mobile phone company) in the business account centre in the business registrations dept


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> cause if you think about it, in depth.. we all work for Uncle Sam


 I don't









I am a college student, and I'm on state benefits for money, but soon I may start my own business.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

I am an Outdoor Power Equipment Specialist for Lowes. Just turned 20 and making 35K a year, yeah I would say i am doing pretty well. Basicly I get to play and sell anything with a motor on it, u can't tell me thats not a man's job!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am a travelling bagabon. err....i mean consultant... same difference.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I do road construction, ya im one of those guys that cause traffic problems and you get pissed at. but I dont care, I will deal with it for $40K to $50K a year. and I get winters off









Will


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Well i dont have a real job because cadets arent allowed to work







but i run the recruiting program for the Citadel and i am majoring in accounting. I hope to receive my CPA and CMA after graduation and go to law school or find a job in production operations and cost accounting. Another though is opening up a Piranha Restaurant in Atlantic City


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm an Industrial Designer of Assembly lines, part manufacturing machines.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > cause if you think about it, in depth.. we all work for Uncle Sam
> ...


 you welfare bastard!!!!







.....


----------



## nieveoner (Mar 19, 2003)

pitbulls will kill saddam fucken ass go southpark!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

nieveoner said:


> pitbulls will kill saddam fucken ass go southpark!!


 what's that got to do with occupations?


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Olson said:


> When I am not a Husband and father of two pycho boys I drive a semi to pay all these damn bills


 lol!


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

im a tattooist by trade and choice,about to open a shop in albuquerque,nm.also soon to open a pit-bull kennel.in the future i'll keep anyone interested informed. i recently got into piranhas,love the lil guys, cant wait till they get bigger!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm a lawyer here in Venezuela!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm a full time college student, but I work in the Payroll office at my school, doing sick leave for the 600+ part time instructors. It sucks my ass, but it's good pay. I also work as a bouncer at the best bar in town (Chico, CA Playboy's Favorite)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 Damn it Innes!! Its to you were part of my paycheck deduction goes to!! Unemployed but still have the money to hold up his hobby. My tax dollars goes partially to you, so overall... I take half ownership of your P's.









Whoo Hooo!!!


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

Besides going to a shitassed college...I "work" in my moms realestate firm







and at a local club


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 Unless you live in England, hes not taking your money RhomZilla!

I go to school full time and work 'part-time' at my schools theatre as a tech.

I could have swore we had this thread before!


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i work for the san francisco forty niner..yeah number one..sorry xenon....skins suck...


 I beg to differ....The skins are a very good team. The skins don't suck, the 49ers suck.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I am a Biochemical Engineer in molecular diagnostics for Johnson & Johnson.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i work in an automotive plant german owned, build parts for mercedes bmw cadillac vw saturn hell damn near everything on the road


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I work for a pharmaceutical company dealing with global contract negotiations.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm a freakin student


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I am a CNC machinist, manual machinist, a tool repair tech, custom hydraulic hose fabricator, and a custom length bandsaw welder. I also am the Great Lakes Region assistant supervisor of those areas at Fastenal company. I am also a certified welder.

-Kevin-


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Crazy Target employee in electronics or the restaurant, I want a new job!


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

i am a courier for an adult video and toy store......basicly i drive around portland all day in a little white van packed to the gills with everything from rubber vaginas to gay porno movies..........i deliver them to all of our stores.......no home deliveries....


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm a pimp.























lol, just joking, i buy and sell cars.
wes


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Crazy Target employee in electronics or the restaurant, I want a new job!


 why isn't there a walmart in iraq?............because there's a TARGET on every corner


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > i work for the san francisco forty niner..yeah number one..sorry xenon....skins suck...
> ...


 you're right...the skins are a good team.....WHEN DANIEL SNYDER STEPS DOWN AS OWNER!........other than that the skins have a great crew with talent wasting away


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 My piranhas are not paid for by the welfare state, and your tax money doesn't come anywere near me, 
Overbites on the other hand.....

and anyway with the amount of ciggerettes I have smoked over the past 7 years, I have paid more in taxes than they have given me - probbably


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn it!!! I forgot your from another country..


----------

